# EOD's Road to the Show. Sponsored by Evolution Peptides and Steroidsfax.com



## exerciseordie (Feb 1, 2014)

Hey people. I am currently 18 weeks out from my show.  I am going to be  logging my progress.  I have no intent to tell you everything I hit in  the gym or everything I eat.

That said I will keep everyone updated on my progress, what my gym split/cardio looks like, and the basis of my diet. 

To  start out right now my current weight is 209.0. I am currently running  Mast at 400 mgs/week, NPP at 400 mgs/week, and Test at 750 mgs/week. 

I plan on doing some fine research with some sweet oh sweet Evolution Peps.  
My rats name is Earl, and he is a champ all in his own.
I will be experimenting with him at 150mcg Ipam and 100mcg CJC no/Dac split into 2 shots. 
You will be updated on how these are doing for Earl!

I will keep up with this fellas, how I am feeling, where I am struggling, and my improvements.

I just don't want to be so over-the-top that people don't even want to read what I'm putting.

Oh  and yes I do have a coach that I pay to do my diet, so I will probably  keep you all up to date on my macros and how they change from week to  week. 

I want to give a MASSIVE thank you to Evolution Peptides  and SteroidsFax.  Not only for helping me get this setup but for the  support they have already shown.  

When I told Vision and JW I  wanted to compete I got nothing but love and support.  Then I got in  touch with Evolution and they just made this log possible.

Now let's see where this journey takes me!


----------



## Christsean (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm in brother!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 1, 2014)

Christsean said:


> I'm in brother!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Awesome bro!


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 1, 2014)

Subd

-jwgibbons


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 1, 2014)

Alright fellas figured I'd hit this tonight with an update already. Hit my back hard tonight. Feeling more vascular and tighter than I did just last week. So all is good on my end.

Earl took his first doses of his Evolution PEPs. He seems sleepy so I think that is a good sign. 

All in all this is going to he a sick 18 weeks!


----------



## the_predator (Feb 2, 2014)

Sub'd


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 2, 2014)

Just a quick update. Got my workout/cardio/food prep done before the big game! Earl did his dose this morning with no sides besides a bit of increased hunger it seemed. Maybe he was just hungry from a long gap in between meals....idk for sure yet. Still lots of research to do with these Evolution PEPs. So far so good though!


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 2, 2014)

the_predator said:


> Sub'd



Awesome bro! Thank you!


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 2, 2014)

Keep it up. Make sure you get pics from your show

-jwgibbons


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 2, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> Keep it up. Make sure you get pics from your show
> 
> -jwgibbons



I'll get you pics of getting my tan applied! Lmao in all seriousness I'm sure I'll get more than enough. I will also have pics from every week showing my progress for my personal satisfaction.


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 2, 2014)

About to hit earl with his dose of evolution PEPs. Busy night and not a good outcome with the Superbowl (IMO at least). Hope all is good with you guys! Lol


----------



## dnml (Feb 2, 2014)

Sub'd... Thanks for this. Curious how the peps work out


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 3, 2014)

dnml said:


> Sub'd... Thanks for this. Curious how the peps work out



So far so good with the PEPs man.


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey guys! Day of rest from the gym but not from the diet! Feel tighter and tighter. 

Earl is loving the PEPs and has been having some vivid dreams, which from what I hear is a good sign!


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 4, 2014)

So earl is about to get his PEPs. Hit the gym hard today and almost hit some sciroxx gear and then I was like "shit its Tuesday" so yea its been an long day haha. Its just that sweet sciroxx taste  anyways will update my weight on friday! Earl and myself are making some progress!


----------



## the_predator (Feb 4, 2014)

"Sweet Sciroxx taste" I like that.


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 5, 2014)

the_predator said:


> "Sweet Sciroxx taste" I like that.



Haha I hate needles and I like it too


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 5, 2014)

Alright guys I murdered my workout today. Hit my cardio and now feeling absolutely dead! Hitting some sweet sciroxx gear tonight and earl is getting his PEPs tonight as always! So far I am making spectacular progress!


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 6, 2014)

Alright so today was a hell of a day. Ended up doing a few hours of work around the house, prepping food, and hating life lol. Stayed on my diet but forgot to give earl his PEPs this morning and even forgot to take myorning vitamins. Its just been a long day guys. Its time for bed and earl will be getting his night time doses because they help him pass out much quicker!


----------



## the_predator (Feb 7, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> Alright so today was a hell of a day. Ended up doing a few hours of work around the house, prepping food, and hating life lol. Stayed on my diet but forgot to give earl his PEPs this morning and even forgot to take myorning vitamins. Its just been a long day guys. Its time for bed and earl will be getting his night time doses because they help him pass out much quicker!


Damn brother, it sounds like you and me had the same kind of day yesterday.


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 7, 2014)

the_predator said:


> Damn brother, it sounds like you and me had the same kind of day yesterday.



Yea man it sucked ass. But life is a bitch. Can't let the shit distract the goals.


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 7, 2014)

Down to 206.2! Also earl seems to be recoverying much faster with his new PEPs! 

Gotta say too that the mast has me vascular as fuck! Loving it


----------



## the_predator (Feb 7, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> Down to 206.2! Also earl seems to be recoverying much faster with his new PEPs!
> 
> Gotta say too that the mast has me vascular as fuck! Loving it


Good job brother, keep at it


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 7, 2014)

the_predator said:


> Good job brother, keep at it



Thanks brother!


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 9, 2014)

Alright guys, I was tired as fuck last night and passed out. My diet is staying pretty much the same this week but my cardio was upped a bit. Other than that I just need to keep grinding. Sciroxx gear is doing me right for sure.

Earl is loving his Evolution Peps and can see a definite change in his progress/body composition. So far everything is going great for the both of us.


----------



## the_predator (Feb 9, 2014)

Earl is going to be a monster LOL


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 9, 2014)

the_predator said:


> Earl is going to be a monster LOL



Haha that's the plan!


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 9, 2014)

Its about time for earls peptide dose and I'm excited for my sciroxx gear tomorrow. I'm craving it!!! Haha


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 9, 2014)

Great log brother, Keep up the great work!


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 10, 2014)

Today was a day off from the gym. Did some food prep instead! Time for some sciroxx goodness tonight. Of course Earl will be getting his evolution PEPs. He is recovering much faster since we started him on his doses!

Everything is good! Ready to get lean as fuck and kill that stage!


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 10, 2014)

Keep at it brother

-jwgibbons


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 10, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> Keep at it brother
> 
> -jwgibbons



Thanks man!


----------



## the_predator (Feb 11, 2014)

After the show you got to let us see pics brother.


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 11, 2014)

the_predator said:


> After the show you got to let us see pics brother.



What kind? Haha I'm JK. I'll probably send a few to a couple buddies on here but for security I won't post them openly.


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 11, 2014)

Alright guys! Update: today I killed the gym! Amazing workout followed by some cardio! Just had my post meal (carbs and protein) and now its time to rest! Feeling leaner every day. No pip at all from NY sciroxx gear yesterday. I was stimmed out and shaky so I figured I'd get some pip but nope...smooth oil.

Earl is slowly becoming addicted to his Evolution PEPs. He sleeps less, recovers better, and seems like he slept 12 hours deep! So far Evolution PEPs have been doing well for Earl!


----------



## the_predator (Feb 12, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> What kind? Haha I'm JK. I'll probably send a few to a couple buddies on here but for security I won't post them openly.


LOL, I gotcha


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 12, 2014)

the_predator said:


> LOL, I gotcha



I send you some progress pics when I think its been enough time brother!

Other than that fellas its Pinning day! Fuck hump day, sciroxx day! 
Hit the gym already and did some cardio. Getting much more vascular and lean. Im loving the progress I am making! 

Earl is leaning out also! Big thanks again to Evolution Peptides! Earl is loving the PEPs guys!


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 12, 2014)

Low calories ketchup=life changing


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 13, 2014)

Alright guys tomorrow is weigh day! Quick diet run down I am having 8 meals a day (if you include intra/post workout) and keeping it very clean (chicken, lean beef, egg whites) those kinds of foods. My carbs are mainly coming from rice, and its really pretty basic. Don't want to give out too much info since I pay for it but figured I'd give some details. 

Pin from last night is a little sore but I hit a shitty spot on my thigh so figured right after I did it haha. 

Earl is making fantastic progress and I couldn't be happier with the quality of the peptides Evolution has!


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 13, 2014)

this is great progress exerciseordie keep up the hard weork brotha its definitely paying off! full support here!


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 13, 2014)

AlphaStrength50 said:


> this is great progress exerciseordie keep up the hard weork brotha its definitely paying off! full support here!



Thanks buddy! Figured prep was going to be really hard, but to be honest the visual changes and progress makes the mental struggle so easy. I'm sure it will suck once my carbs get cut more though haha


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 13, 2014)

hell yeah brotha im a bout to run a crimson pharma transformation too wish me luck bro

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 13, 2014)

AlphaStrength50 said:


> hell yeah brotha im a bout to run a crimson pharma transformation too wish me luck bro
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk



Good luck man. I will follow along for sure.


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 13, 2014)

hell yeah thanks eod r the man brotha

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## the_predator (Feb 13, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> Alright guys tomorrow is weigh day! Quick diet run down I am having 8 meals a day (if you include intra/post workout) and keeping it very clean (chicken, lean beef, egg whites) those kinds of foods. My carbs are mainly coming from rice, and its really pretty basic. Don't want to give out too much info since I pay for it but figured I'd give some details.
> 
> *Pin from last night is a little sore but I hit a shitty spot on my thigh *so figured right after I did it haha.
> 
> Earl is making fantastic progress and I couldn't be happier with the quality of the peptides Evolution has!


Damn, you to bro? Shooting quads is like a box of chocolates, you never know what you will get. LOL


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 13, 2014)

the_predator said:


> Damn, you to bro? Shooting quads is like a box of chocolates, you never know what you will get. LOL



Haha but its never too bad and its always an easy spot to hit!


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 13, 2014)

I switched to glutes due to tren cough was always hitting me in the quads

-jwgibbons


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 13, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> I switched to glutes due to tren cough was always hitting me in the quads
> 
> -jwgibbons



I pin glutes, thighs, shoulders, and trying to nut up enough to try triceps or biceps.


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 13, 2014)

slin pin tri is easy

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 14, 2014)

Welp fellas weighed in at 201.2! I'm just shedding weight! Feeling tighter and tighter everyday. Its like nothing I've ever dealt with. I still feel strong and completely full, just like fat is falling off. 

Earl is loving the PEPs, he has lost weight also, I'd say about 5 pounds in the last week  haha


----------



## 99transam (Feb 15, 2014)

Not too many people use peptides...They are great in pre contest diets.
My skin looks fking amazing and lower abdominal fat disappears.. Perfect for show time.


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 15, 2014)

verycool considering hrowing in peptides in future

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 15, 2014)

I can say 1000% certainty that evolution peptides are making a massive difference in Earls progress!


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 15, 2014)

Alright guys, today was a day off. Felt good to take a small break since I've been tired all day. Missed my inject yesterday so I hit it today. Everything is going good. I honestly feel as if I can see changes daily!


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 15, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> I can say 1000% certainty that evolution peptides are making a massive difference in Earls progress!



Agreed

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Feb 15, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> Welp fellas weighed in at 201.2! I'm just shedding weight! Feeling tighter and tighter everyday. Its like nothing I've ever dealt with. I still feel strong and completely full, just like fat is falling off.
> 
> Earl is loving the PEPs, he has lost weight also, I'd say about 5 pounds in the last week  haha


Damn...201.2! Thats awesome bro, keep it up


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 16, 2014)

Alright guys, def not a great weekend. Just felt tired and shitty. Hoping I'm not catching the bug that's floating around. Took some time away from the weights and took my vitamins and ate my veggies. Hopefully it passes quick. I could do without awful migraines all day lol.


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 16, 2014)

the_predator said:


> Damn...201.2! Thats awesome bro, keep it up



Thanks man! I'm honestly wondering if I didn't just catch my body at a good weighing time lol. I def don't expect to see those same results this week. I'm guessing I was a little dehydrated and "cleaned out" at the time of weighing. Either way, to see that number felt good.


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 17, 2014)

Feeling good today boys! Progress is being made.

Earl is in love with his PEPs. Little fucker is leaning out a lot. He sleeps good and and noticing the PEPs a lot. 

As for me and my sciroxx gear....couldn't ask for better oils!


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 18, 2014)

No real updates today. Hit my meals, gym, cardio, and no about to hit some cardio with the girl lol. Other than that feeling great. Peptides (for earl of course) and gear are on point. Shot tonight since I missed it last night due to passing the fuck out. 

My meals are pretty basic and didn't change this week so no updates there!


----------



## the_predator (Feb 19, 2014)

There is no better cardio then "cardio with the girl"! LOL


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 19, 2014)

the_predator said:


> There is no better cardio then "cardio with the girl"! LOL



Haha ain't that the truth!


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 20, 2014)

Hey guys sorry no update yesterday. My girl is getting over her cold and gave that shit to me.

So since I feel awful for the next few days I'll probably limit myself to cardio and light exercises like abs. 

Going to suck since my food intake is so low on non work out days but if I feel fucking horrible there is no use being in the gym.

Moving on: earl has been receiving is peptides and is starting to notice a def change in the tightness through his midsection. He is also sleeping better and feeling better overall.

Still using my sciroxx gear and still amazing results! 

I weigh tomorrow and my coach should send me the next plan by Sunday! Will update my weight tomorrow.


----------



## the_predator (Feb 21, 2014)

Get better soon bro!


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 21, 2014)

Hey guys, got a TD from the guys at Evolution so another big shout out to them. Got the bug that has been going around so I feel like shit, I'm bloated as fuck, and I'm super tired so no updates today. Hopefully I'll feel better tomorrow and can give you guys a legit update on my weight and progress.


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 21, 2014)

the_predator said:


> Get better soon bro!



Thanks bro


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 21, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> Hey guys, got a TD from the guys at Evolution so another big shout out to them. Got the bug that has been going around so I feel like shit, I'm bloated as fuck, and I'm super tired so no updates today. Hopefully I'll feel better tomorrow and can give you guys a legit update on my weight and progress.



I hear ya man im sick as well.... sleeping on the couch tonight

-jwgibbons


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 23, 2014)

Alright guys I started my clen....can anyone say SHAKY? Starting to get over this shitty cold or whatever it is. Today is prep day and gym day! Diet is staying constant because my progress keeps coming. Even being bloated and feeling like shit I looked a lot leaner this week!


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 23, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> I hear ya man im sick as well.... sleeping on the couch tonight
> 
> -jwgibbons



Hope youre feeling better brother! My girl never makes me sleep on the couch....guess having back problems can come in handy! I just pull the "but babe my back." Line and it always works


----------



## the_predator (Feb 23, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> Alright guys I started my *clen....can anyone say SHAKY*? Starting to get over this shitty cold or whatever it is. Today is prep day and gym day! Diet is staying constant because my progress keeps coming. Even being bloated and feeling like shit I looked a lot leaner this week!


^Nice, I'm starting my Clen and t3 tomorrow. It's been along time since I've been on Clen. I remember those shakes, not looking forward to them.


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 23, 2014)

You may get compared to Michael j fox lol

-jwgibbons


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 23, 2014)

the_predator said:


> ^Nice, I'm starting my Clen and t3 tomorrow. It's been along time since I've been on Clen. I remember those shakes, not looking forward to them.



Eh getting use to it already lol


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 24, 2014)

Alright guys! Sorry my updates have been crap lately.
Weight: about 201ish
Look: much harder, leaner, and more vascular
Strength: its hanging in there pretty well. Never been a really heavy lifter but hitting some higher weights than I have in the past during my workouts.
Diet: staying the same since progress is being made.

I started my clen as posted before and I upped the fuck out of my water intake. I haven't added up where I was yesterday but it was easily above 2 gallons. I have always cramped up by the second to third day on clen and I'm feeling good on it so I think I just always undershot my water needs.
Also taking OTC fat burners...bitches make me sweat!

Sciroxx gear as always is doing amazing. 

Evolution peptides I believe to be making a massive difference in Earl's sleep. He seems much more rested in the morning and his recovery is obviously being sped up.

Again sorry for not being detailed lately guys. Dealing with shit in life gets time consuming!


----------



## the_predator (Feb 24, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> Alright guys! Sorry my updates have been crap lately.
> Weight: about 201ish
> Look: much harder, leaner, and more vascular
> Strength: its hanging in there pretty well. Never been a really heavy lifter but hitting some higher weights than I have in the past during my workouts.
> ...


It's all good brother, you doing great with the log. Life likes to knock you down, it's not just about getting up, its how you get up and what how you counter with that's important


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 25, 2014)

the_predator said:


> It's all good brother, you doing great with the log. Life likes to knock you down, it's not just about getting up, its how you get up and what how you counter with that's important



Thanks brother!


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 25, 2014)

Alright guys today was a normal day. Hit some shoulders, did my cardio, and eating my meals!

Earl has been sticking with his PEPs still. Big shout out to Evolution Peptides. Pure quality!


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey fellas. Not much to report today. Doing a shot here in a minute but other than that just did my cardio and a little food prepping today. Upping my clen to 60 tomorrow since I'm handling 40 good right now!


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 27, 2014)

Alright guys! Hit some legs today. Talked to my coach and I know there will be some changes in my diet this week, mainly from my request. Asked to drop my beef meal. I love me some red meat but it sucks microwaved and is a pain to cook every night. Chicken is much easier and with so many 0calorie or low calorie mustard and condiment options I am starting to enjoy my chicken!

No sciroxx gear today which is no fun!

Earl got his first dose of peptides this AM and is about to get his pre bed shot. I will stand behind these Evolution products 100% with what I am seeing with Earl. They are on point and I would say a must have for any serious cut!


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 28, 2014)

Alright guys. Weighed in today at just under 200. Clen is at 60 and I'm shaking like crazy! Had a few people say "why you shaking so much man?" I just reply "fat burners man" lol

Got a shot tonight with some mast NPP and test so excited for that!


----------



## the_predator (Mar 1, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> Alright guys. Weighed in today at just under 200. Clen is at 60 and I'm shaking like crazy! Had a few people say "why you shaking so much man?" *I just reply "fat burners man"* lol
> 
> Got a shot tonight with some mast NPP and test so excited for that!


That is my classic response! I am on 80mcg right now and shaking like a leaf LOL Going to be interesting at 100-120mcgs!


----------



## exerciseordie (Mar 1, 2014)

the_predator said:


> That is my classic response! I am on 80mcg right now and shaking like a leaf LOL Going to be interesting at 100-120mcgs!



Just bumped to 80


----------



## exerciseordie (Mar 2, 2014)

Up to 80 MCG on my clen, my meats got changed around this week lowering my fat intake. Leaning out well!

Peptides are on point as always. Starting to notice a def change in earls body fat and recovery!

Sorry my updates have sucked, hectic week!


----------



## exerciseordie (Mar 3, 2014)

So I'm convinced. I have a fucking cold or some shit. I tried to tell myself allergies. Nope def sick. Time to grind it out and get through it. 

Sciroxx gear tonight!

Earl gets his Evolution PEPs as usual.

Been blessed to have such great gear to use and such great PEPs to research with!


----------



## the_predator (Mar 3, 2014)

Sorry to hear you are getting sick. You going to go any higher on your Clen?


----------



## exerciseordie (Mar 3, 2014)

the_predator said:


> Sorry to hear you are getting sick. You going to go any higher on your Clen?



Pushed up to 100 and going to 120 wednesday


----------



## the_predator (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm going to 120 tomorrow and that's all I'm going. I'll be on that for two days then one day at 80, then 60, then 40, then two weeks off and start again.


----------



## exerciseordie (Mar 5, 2014)

Alright guys I'm up to 120 on my clen. I feel completely fine on it AS LONG as my water intake stays high. I can tell when it starts to dip.<br />
<br />
I can tell changes are happening because I get several comments in the gym. <br />
<br />
Obviously the mast is making me vascular as hell which is nice! So far my sex drive has been fine also. NPP seems to be keeping my strength up.<br />
<br />
Earls stomach seems to be tightening up faster than his previous cuts, I'm assuming his peps are playing a vital role in this. He still tends to wake up far more refreshed and feel better overall on the PEPs.<br/>


----------



## exerciseordie (Mar 5, 2014)

the_predator said:


> I'm going to 120 tomorrow and that's all I'm going. I'll be on that for two days then one day at 80, then 60, then 40, then two weeks off and start again.



I'll just work up then drop out for two weeks. I may stop at 120 this two weeks but I'm shooting for 160 next time


----------



## exerciseordie (Mar 6, 2014)

Alright guys decided to give you some details on my diet 

-eggs and egg whites first thing
-chicken and natural PB/almond butter 
-chicken and rice or potatoes
-repeat meal 3
-post workout meal....whey and carbs
-chicken and rice or potatoes
-chicken

That is my daily routine without measurements (I pay for those ) 

Other than that I am feeling great (minus the bullshit cold I have)

I am doing my cardio daily and loving my prep so far.

2 more days of clen then off for two weeks! Can't wait to be able to type without shaking and messing up every word (sciroxx clen is amazing!!!)

Earl is on his PEPs. 2 daily injections is becoming habit at this point even though he hates needles.

Everything is going great so far!


----------



## the_predator (Mar 6, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> I'll just work up then drop out for two weeks. I may stop at 120 this two weeks but I'm shooting for 160 next time


160 huh? Maybe I will try for that next go but I was shaking pretty good with 120 LOL.


----------



## exerciseordie (Mar 6, 2014)

the_predator said:


> 160 huh? Maybe I will try for that next go but I was shaking pretty good with 120 LOL.



Sticking to 120 this run lol. I will get to 200!!!!! I will shake like a fucking meth head, IDC. This shit I leaning me out nicely.


----------



## exerciseordie (Mar 7, 2014)

There is now an Evolution discount code in my signature!!! 15% off for you guys!


----------



## exerciseordie (Mar 7, 2014)

Weighed today, pumped at my progress! Down close to 20 pounds and getting lean! Excited for my show already!


----------



## exerciseordie (Mar 9, 2014)

Just an update today. Hit the gym a little later than I wanted but at least I got in there. I'm not at a 24hr gym so I had to kill my workout out and hit my cardio. All went well though! Did a shot last night in my thigh where I usually get pip and no pip at all. I'm assuming its because I wasn't shaky at all and sciroxx is very very smooth.

Got another pack from Evolution. Their TA is fucking unmatched. And I think many research places have fast shipping, but evolutions is ridiculous. Big thanks again to them and there is a discount code in my signature!


----------



## the_predator (Mar 11, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> Weighed today, pumped at my progress! Down close to 20 pounds and getting lean! Excited for my show already!


WOW, 20 pounds! Great job brother!


----------



## exerciseordie (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you Pred! Appreciate it!


----------



## exerciseordie (Mar 11, 2014)

Alright fellas. Sorry I have been hit and miss with updates. Just  busting my ass to not miss workouts. It has been a tough year so far but  can't let that shit get in the way of progress!

Hit the gym early today then stayed busy all damn day. Thank god I had  all my food ready to go! Good preparation prevents poor performance!

Shot tonight because I got lazy and fell asleep last night (rarely  happens because I have come to enjoy pinning, makes me feel a little bit  closer to success lol)

My coach wants my calories to stay the same since progress is being  made. So that said there was a small tweak to my cardio and now throwing  in some more high intensity. Kind of sucks and kind of makes time go by  just a little bit quicker. 

Overall I feel good, at least mentally. I can tell the weight loss is  starting to impact the weights I push and pull. Never been about power  so I am just trying to shrug it off. It will come back!

Again sorry for any delays to anyone following, I am working to keep up  with Pms first and foremost and no one is getting delays in that area.  Things are starting to work themselves out and I am staying optimistic  that I can get back to good daily updates within a week or so.

Feel like I should give another big shoutout to Evolution and Sciroxx.  Even just the support I have had from the team at SF and the guys at  Evolution is crazy. Feel like I have a whole team behind me, pushing me  to be as good as I can in my show and I am a nobody. I would be willing  to bet most national level guys arent getting the same support I am. So  to Vision, JW, (Rest of the SF team), Evolution, and can NOT leave out Predator....Thank you!


----------



## Gibbz (Mar 11, 2014)

Its my pleasure brother,  you show the same support for my log. Cant wait to see how you do on stage man

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Mar 12, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> Its my pleasure brother,  you show the same support for my log. Cant wait to see how you do on stage man
> 
> -jwgibbons


JW took the words out of my mouth. It's is my pleasure and thank you for all your support also!


----------



## exerciseordie (Mar 12, 2014)

Haha you guys are the shit! As for an update, I don't have much of one today. Had a laxed arm day and did my cardio (arms were pretty well dead as I have hit back and chest last two days). Killed out my cardio and ate my post meal. Waiting on my next meal now!


----------



## exerciseordie (Mar 13, 2014)

So today was an off day. Also a shot day. Been feeling bloated and  shitty all week so IDK what is going on.  Feeling leaner by the mirror  but not by the scale. We will see what happens on weigh in tomorrow,  fingers crossed.

Earl is still making good progress on the  peptides and I can tell obvious differences compared to his last cutting  cycles that didnt incorporate any peptides.


----------



## exerciseordie (Mar 14, 2014)

No pip at all from last nights injection. Today I will be lifting but  not until a bit later.  This is somewhat of an early update. My mind is  already fucking with me and I still have a ways to go. Just trying to  keep that and my hunger/cravings controlled is not the easiest thing in  the world.  

Peptides are solid as well.  So all is good on the  gear, peptides, and coaching end.  Just got to keep my head in the game,  that is where the issues are arising.


----------



## the_predator (Mar 14, 2014)

You can do this bro!


----------



## exerciseordie (Mar 16, 2014)

My coach got after me a bit this week and made some changes to my diet/cardio. Def not a good thing I wouldn't imagine. Not feeling great about my progress but I'm not even halfway there yet and I'm sure my coach has some tricks up his sleeves. We haven't touched T3, DNP, any orals, and only one cycle of clen so far. So not too worried just not happy. Gotta keep driving forward and bring the best me I can. Not updating my weight this week as I see no point since no progress was made on the scale. I thought I looked better but my coach obviously didn't and he is far more knowledgeable than myself lol.


----------



## exerciseordie (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks pred. Appreciate the support bro. Like I said already, I am blessed to have the support I do!


----------



## the_predator (Mar 16, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> My coach got after me a bit this week and made some changes to my diet/cardio. Def not a good thing I wouldn't imagine. Not feeling great about my progress but I'm not even halfway there yet and I'm sure my coach has some tricks up his sleeves. We haven't touched T3, DNP, any orals, and only one cycle of clen so far. So not too worried just not happy. Gotta keep driving forward and bring the best me I can. Not updating my weight this week as I see no point since no progress was made on the scale. I thought I looked better but my coach obviously didn't and he is far more knowledgeable than myself lol.


BROTHER, TRUST ME, I KNOW THE FEELING! I feel like progress is slow as fuck and there are some days I am so tired or angry about stuff I don't even feel like working out/doing cardio /writing my log. My driving force...when I was  290 pounds a few months ago, not fitting into any of my clothes and actually having to hit walmart for xxl fat guy clothes. Between that and sucking wind walking up stairs that was motivation enough to never get that way again in my life. Now I was a guy with a Div 1 football scholarship and then a combat background in the military were I ran anywhere between 2-10 miles a day. I have been in pretty awesome shape for a good portion of my life. Don't get me wrong I have gotten  fat a few times in between playing ball and my 6 year military career but nothing like I was just a few months ago. You got this brother! The road is always long with plenty of bumps and twists, but when you hit the finish line there is no better feeling.


----------



## exerciseordie (Mar 16, 2014)

That seriously made an impact bro. Made me think of a couple years ago when I was obese and couldn't fit into anything. I will be my best in 12 weeks. Appreciate the support bro. I really do.


----------



## exerciseordie (Mar 17, 2014)

I have to admit, after getting my ass chewed a bit it seems to be easier to not fuck up lol.  Idk what it is but since I was a kid sometimes I just need someone to get after me a bit to get my head right.  Lets see how this week goes. Today was an off day and my cardio got done! Killed that shit out earlier so I could be done with it for the day. 

No shot tonight but earl is getting his Evolution Peps. He is loving the peps big time!


----------



## exerciseordie (Mar 19, 2014)

Hey guys! Sorry been busy as he'll these past few days. Everything I progressing well for me. About 11 weeks out! Time to get shreddy! Earl is making solid progress also. Bumped mast up to 600 and kept everything else including pep protocol the same. Evolution Peps are the bomb, just ask earl!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exerciseordie (Mar 20, 2014)

Well fuck this has been a hectic week fellas. Not much to update within progress and I've been go go go all week. Too much shit going on.

Sticking with the plan though. Earl just took his doses and is about to pass out. He sleeps like a champ on the Evolution iPam and cjc


----------



## the_predator (Mar 21, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> Well fuck this has been a hectic week fellas. Not much to update within progress and I've been go go go all week. Too much shit going on.
> 
> *Sticking with the plan though. *Earl just took his doses and is about to pass out. He sleeps like a champ on the Evolution iPam and cjc


^Keep it up brother


----------



## exerciseordie (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks man. My weekend is completely fucked lol. Got some shit I need to do so I will be living off of deli meat turkey and sweet potatoes/possibly rice or pita bread. I will make this shit work though. Like lifting about 10 hours earlier than I'm use to lol....I hate morning lifts but tomorrow morning....it's on!


----------



## exerciseordie (Mar 25, 2014)

Alright fellas I am very sorry for this not getting updated for the past few days. Busy doesn't begin to describe my weekend lol.

Anyways let's start off by saying my weight actually seems to be holding steady and possibly increasing a bit? I did come off of clen for my two weeks off and that could have had something to do with it.

Started clen again for my two weeks on and up to 80mcg shaking like a boss! I have a very weird relationship with clen, I love it and hate it lol. Not to fond of shaking my ass off (so bad people actually ask me if I'm okay lmao) but the results are just awesome. Couple of my local bodybuilder buddies have actually asked me what clen I'm taking because they want some haha.

Other than that I got my carbs cut a little bit. Nothing too crazy and my cardio is holding steady for right now. I am planning on moving to a leaner post workout protein on my next tub. Nothing wrong with what I'm taking but just an easy way to cut 4 grams of fat and a few carbs out. Not to mention I'm getting bored of the flavor lol.

Peptides were neglected over the weekend due to traveling and leaving Earl at home but they were started again yesterday. Big shout out to Evolution again. These peptides are true quality guys and worth every single penny. Discount in my signature!!!!

Other than that I can only think to say that my mast is staying at 600 NPP at 400 and test at 750. I can also tell I got my AI more dialed in due to me wanting to hump my gf every time she is around lol. I was on a higher dose of letro and my joints hurt like a mother fucker and my sex drive went bye bye. So I cut that in half from where I was and no estrogen issues at all. (Could be another reason why my weight increased). 

I feel lean. Feel good. I'm fucking pumped for show day!


----------



## exerciseordie (Mar 25, 2014)

Not much to update after yesterday. Moving my dose on clen up again tomorrow. 

Quick reminder that Evolution hooked me up with a discount code for you guys! I make no money or benefit at all from this code. I am doing it solely to save you guys money!


----------



## the_predator (Mar 26, 2014)

Keep at it brother!


----------



## exerciseordie (Mar 27, 2014)

Again not much to update. Off dat, did cardio, prepped a fuck ton of food! Lol that was my day!


----------



## exerciseordie (Mar 29, 2014)

Alright guys, this week I made some good progress. Seemed to lean out nicely and my waist is starting to thin out and tighten up. Clen is up to 120 and I plan on sticking at that dose. Peps are still the same for Earl and anabolics are the same for me (600 mast, 400 npp, 750 test). Coach told me we are going to be hitting winny at week 6 so I am actually excited for that lol. 

No changes to my diet this week.


----------



## exerciseordie (Mar 30, 2014)

Food prep day! Just waiting for my shakes to calm down a bit before I start using my big ass knife lol


----------



## the_predator (Mar 30, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> Alright guys, this week I made some good progress. Seemed to lean out nicely and my waist is starting to thin out and tighten up. *Clen is up to 120 and I plan on sticking at that dose.* Peps are still the same for Earl and anabolics are the same for me (600 mast, 400 npp, 750 test). Coach told me we are going to be hitting winny at week 6 so I am actually excited for that lol.
> 
> No changes to my diet this week.


I thought you were going to try to go higher.


----------



## exerciseordie (Apr 1, 2014)

the_predator said:


> I thought you were going to try to go higher.



My coach specifically told me not to lol


----------



## the_predator (Apr 2, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> My coach specifically told me not to lol


Well shit! I'm starting 160mcgs tomorrow...should I be concerned?


----------



## exerciseordie (Apr 2, 2014)

Finally have an update worth posting (besides the obvious peps and gear is awesome!) Well the update is clen is obviously starting to fuck with my sleep. That in conjunction with lower carbs and lower food intake in General is starting to make me feel dragged down all day. Hoping that after this week in my 2 weeks off it is better! About to grind time (8 weeks out) but still pushing to be leaner and leaner every day!


----------



## exerciseordie (Apr 2, 2014)

the_predator said:


> Well shit! I'm starting 160mcgs tomorrow...should I be concerned?



Eh? Just was told that there isn't much benefit to pushing past 120 and starts to increase the possibility of risks and sides


----------



## the_predator (Apr 3, 2014)

Well if coach says there are risks and sides then tomorrow I'll drop back down to 120mcgs! I don't need anything more then just the shakes LOL.


----------



## exerciseordie (Apr 3, 2014)

No update just a request to keep Vision and his family in your prayers as he deals with this tough issue. He is my brother, so I wanted to show him support in my log since he shows nothing but 1000% support through our private conversations. He really is a great guy, more so than you guys know and I can't believe his daughter is having to deal with the bullshit she is. 

But yea again just a request to keep Vision and his family in your prayers.


----------



## exerciseordie (Apr 3, 2014)

the_predator said:


> Well if coach says there are risks and sides then tomorrow I'll drop back down to 120mcgs! I don't need anything more then just the shakes LOL.



I'm with you bro! I can't even write on the shit lol


----------



## exerciseordie (Apr 5, 2014)

Alright time for an update fellas. Had a good check in this week but clen is being dropped for two weeks (feel like I stay stagnant without clen) but there were some changes to my diet and cardio so hoping progress keeps going!

Earl and his peptides are doing awesome! Discount for peps in my signature!


----------



## exerciseordie (Apr 10, 2014)

Quick little update. Everything is going well I believe. Starting to really lock down my diet and not substitute (besides some egg whites instead of chicken every once in a while) other than that going well and getting lean!!!


----------



## the_predator (Apr 11, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> Quick little update. Everything is going well I believe. Starting to really lock down my diet and not substitute (besides some egg whites instead of chicken every once in a while) other than that going well and getting lean!!!


Good to hear brother!


----------



## exerciseordie (Apr 12, 2014)

the_predator said:


> Good to hear brother!



Thanks man! Update this week looked pretty good. Stomach isn't where I want it but everything else is coming into place. I think that is just the one big problem area for me. My body wants to hold onto those stores! Gotta keep fighting and get them gone!


----------



## Lift-on (Apr 13, 2014)

Just read ur whole log!! It's an awsome log bro. Keep killing it!!  I'm about to start a similar cycle.  How so I feel about the anabolics you've chosen?


----------



## the_predator (Apr 13, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> Thanks man! Update this week looked pretty good. Stomach isn't where I want it but everything else is coming into place. I think that is just the one big problem area for me. My body wants to hold onto those stores! Gotta keep fighting and get them gone!


I hear you brother. For me it's my stomach and chest. I just can't seem to get that stubborn fat off those areas.


----------



## exerciseordie (Apr 14, 2014)

Last update with the coach went well. Nothing has changed with mine or earls protocols. Carbs are getting cut slightly here and there but that is kind of expected 8 weeks out. 

Earl is looking amazing. Very impressed with evolutions peptides! Customer service is amazing as well! Can't recommend them enough! Discount in my sig! 

Getting fucking excited for my show! Time to grind out and suffer through these last few weeks to bring a sick package! Have great support behind me so it's pedal to the metal and time to kill it!


----------



## exerciseordie (Apr 14, 2014)

the_predator said:


> I hear you brother. For me it's my stomach and chest. I just can't seem to get that stubborn fat off those areas.



It will come off! Just one of those places for you man. You keep killing it and eventually your body will tap into those stores!


----------



## Gibbz (Apr 14, 2014)

Keep at it brother

-jwgibbons


----------



## the_predator (Apr 15, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> It will come off! Just one of those places for you man. You keep killing it and eventually your body will tap into those stores!


Thanks brother


----------



## exerciseordie (Apr 16, 2014)

Been trying not to overdo you guys with pointless updates but I honestly feel as if I'm progressing really well. Can't wait to get shredded and step on that stage! Big thank you to the support I have received from the boards and evolution! It's very much appreciated! Big shout out to evolution and SF! Great groups of support!


----------



## exerciseordie (Apr 16, 2014)

the_predator said:


> Thanks brother



Absolutely bro! You have what it takes, good diet, good gear, and most importantly a great work ethic!


----------



## exerciseordie (Apr 19, 2014)

My carbs got cut, doing everything I can not to slip into a deep depression and injecting all me test into my ass at once. Lol, on a serious note my carbs really did get cut (FUCK) it's grind time (FUCK YEA) my gear is great (FUCK YEA SF) and earls peptides are on point (THANKS EVOLUTION!!) now I'm going to go to bed before I go into walmart, buy ever fucking Reece's egg thing they have, and binging until I get diabetes! Peace


----------



## the_predator (Apr 21, 2014)

^Keep strong brother!


----------



## exerciseordie (Apr 24, 2014)

Been a few days so figured I would update. Feeling good, feeling lean, and getting use to the tired drawn out feeling so it's no longer really negatively effecting me. Updating with my coach tomorrow and excited to see what the scale/mirror will say! Other than that I'm running SF clen again (been doing 2 on 2 off) and loving that shit. Earls peps are still being used and I truly believe they are making a good amount difference.


----------



## exerciseordie (May 2, 2014)

Been several days without an update as I have been dealing my personal matters. Expect a full update soon. Just trying to get things on order and figure some shit out. Thank you to all who have followed.


----------



## the_predator (May 4, 2014)

It's all good brother. Life throws us many curves. I just hope everything is alright.


----------



## exerciseordie (May 10, 2014)

Alright guys, it pains me to do this. I have come to the decision of dropping my show for now. I have many things that require my attention and I feel as if I can only half ass everything or give everything to a couple of things. Bodybuilding just wasn't high enough on my priority list to make the "couple of things" list. I will continue to better myself anyways and appreciate the support of the board, SF, Vision, Gibbs, and Evolution. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_predator (May 10, 2014)

Hey brother, we are here for you if you need help. Just get those "couple of things" squared away. When you are ready to do a show you will kick ass anyway.


----------



## exerciseordie (May 12, 2014)

Thank you man! I appreciate it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exerciseordie (May 18, 2014)

Okay this log is pretty well dead since I will not be conpeteing this year (sucks but shit happens) I will say I rebounded from my diet and looking to make some progress back to the way I was. That said dropping letro, adding calories, and then not over working myself....my sex drive has sky rocketed. I almost feel bad for my girl. It's literally fucking at least once every day and sometimes multiple tines. So life has been pretty decent and everythig is falling back into place. Again I really appreciate everyone's support. Especially predators because he was the first person to PM me to make sure all was good! So thanks again everyone and I will be off tonight once the girl gets home from work because I didn't get to see her last night so we got some making up to do lol! I consider it cardio


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_predator (May 18, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> Okay this log is pretty well dead since I will not be conpeteing this year (sucks but shit happens) I will say I rebounded from my diet and looking to make some progress back to the way I was. That said dropping letro, adding calories, and then not over working myself....my sex drive has sky rocketed. I almost feel bad for my girl. It's literally fucking at least once every day and sometimes multiple tines. So life has been pretty decent and everythig is falling back into place. *Again I really appreciate everyone's support. Especially predators because he was the first person to PM me to make sure all was good! So thanks again everyone and I will be off tonight once the girl gets home from work because I didn't get to see her last night so we got some making up to do lol! I consider it cardio*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am glad everything is working out and things are coming back together brother. Have fun doing "cardio"!


----------

